# Headed Home With the New Boat



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Some teaser pics to start with. Just Took the short ride across Ponchartrain and staying the night in Seabrook La.

Gonna go 1/2 way to lake charles tomorrow, then stay at Lauberge Thursday, and if the conditions are right on Friday, Headed to the gardens for some wahoo! Hopefully can get the deck bloody!




























Ill be posting pics along the way. Its definitely gonna be a journey for sure!

Pleased to be able to pull it out of the slip and back it in first try to the slip in seabrook, without hitting the poles!

Me, berto and Bernard (stay bent) are gonna have a good time this week

If anyone is at Lauberge thursday, hit me up.

Daren


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

congrats and safe trip


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Good for you man, don't be stingy with pics of the trip! Safe travels.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Congrats Be safe. Watch for the no wake areas in the ditch (all of Houma). Be safe. Fun trip just to be on a boat for a few days traveling.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Safe travels.


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Sounds like a fun trip!


----------



## flieman (Jul 23, 2004)

Have a good trip and call me if you need anything.
Jon


----------



## king_bullet (Mar 20, 2013)

Enjoy!!! Hope all goes.


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

Safe travels and catch em up if you can!


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

how was the water in Lake Pontchartrain? With the Mississippi flooding, there was speculation that they were going to open some spillways, and that would have flooded the lake with water from the river. Good luck on your trip and keep sending pics.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Just East of the Atchafalya river (Morgan City/Berwick) there tends to be lots of stuff in the water. Mostly large clumps of hyacinth flushing out of the marsh. Also be sure to call Berwick VTS on approach or you'll hear from them. There might still be one cable ferry operating near Berwick and it is only shown on the paper charts. Look out for it. Have fun.


----------



## liedtcr (May 28, 2013)

Welcome to the world of bigger boats, let us know how the hoo action is. Friday looks doable.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Man that's awesome Daren, safe travels back!


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

Congrats! You look quite content on that new rig. Send some more running pics


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

We are anchored up in Morgan City for the night. Beautiful day on the water, Too many slow downs. Looking at the map, the hard part is done

Boat is runing great, topped out at Over 32 MPH with 3/4 of a tank of fuel and almost full water.

Burned 75 gallons today and went 100 NM (will see exact numbers when i fill up tomorrow)

Daren


----------



## EastTxHorn (Jul 15, 2015)

Very cool. I'm supposed to bring my new boat from FL later this month. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

EastTxHorn said:


> Very cool. I'm supposed to bring my new boat from FL later this month. Any tips would be appreciated.


Best Advice I can give you is pray for flat seas and run the outside.. The ICW is a lot of slowing down and locks around New Orleans. If you can avoid new orleans do so. We burned 3 hours getting from Seabrook (just north of N.O) to the ICW south of the harvey canal. Locks take a long time. About a 45 min wait on each one.

Other than that, the route has been pretty simple. stay between the buoys, listen to CH 13 for the barges and Follow thier Lead. They are helpful about which ways to go and who to talk to on the radio etc.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats to ya!! That looks like a really fun trip!! Yall be careful!


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Looks downright miserable, must be rough. What power do you have?


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

JKD said:


> Looks downright miserable, must be rough. What power do you have?


Cummins 370's


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

Congrats again. Safe travels!


----------



## EastTxHorn (Jul 15, 2015)

Fin-Atic said:


> Best Advice I can give you is pray for flat seas and run the outside.. The ICW is a lot of slowing down and locks around New Orleans. If you can avoid new orleans do so. We burned 3 hours getting from Seabrook (just north of N.O) to the ICW south of the harvey canal. Locks take a long time. About a 45 min wait on each one.
> 
> Other than that, the route has been pretty simple. stay between the buoys, listen to CH 13 for the barges and Follow thier Lead. They are helpful about which ways to go and who to talk to on the radio etc.


Thanks for the info. I would definitely prefer to stay outside if weather permits. Should be around the end of January. Keep posting. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Man, I would be pumped bringing that Baby home, slow travel or not.

Good luck with her Daren and I would be proud to crew with you some day.

Dale


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Great looking boat. Maybe time to upgrade the life vests ????


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Maybe time to upgrade the life vests ????
I guess we needed some humor along the way - The fashion these days is "Slim-fitted". (Daren has taken it to a whole new level - LOL!). 
Me and Berto are rocking them vest!!!


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

I hope that bud lime was not for drinking....


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Congrats Darren. Where did you decide to keep her?


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Awesome ride...congrats darren


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

sweet ride!


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

dang someone beat me too the "girly beer" punch line....


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Stay Bent check your PMs, sent you some numbers in the area out of Sabine yall wanted. Good luck at the tables guys.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats, the run between Lake Charles and Sabine is BORRRRRING!!!!!!!!!!!

Good fuel prices and very nice guys in the bayou by the casino. do worry too much about all the stumps.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Thanks TJ,
Hopefully the Wind Gods will let us play with your fish. StayTuned.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice boat. Looking forward to more pictures. Good luck on the fishing & be safe..


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, we made it to Lake Charles, resting in front of lauberge. Gonna head home in the morning, maybe catch some state snapper if the weather permits. 

Too tired to upload any more pics right now. Will do it tomorrow .


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

How's she running so far? Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

I bet those 'girly beers' taste pretty dang good looking over the bow of that machine with the diesels a hummin'


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice ride. I ran many a charter on a 42' Luhrs. It's a nice running rig. Congratulations and many fishes.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Well we finally got her to the slip at south shore,! 463 statute miles for the trip. Started tue at 2pm and finished at 630pm friday. I could not have done it without the help of berto and Bernard! You guys rocked! Also thanks to jon bradford for helping me get familiar with the diesels. I will post up some more pics and a synopsis tomorrow after some rest.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome back.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Mission accomplished! Thanks Daren for the experience.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Glad you made it safe.


----------

